
Using smart-cotracts to create the platform as a virtual accelerator - compil3r
https://medium.com/@hack.ether.camp/hack-ether-camp-2016-fda56c006f8d#.2amalzb0la
======
Tadlos
I am curious if they are going to create a coin for this stuff, it looks very
natural.

